# Permanently disable windows 10 updates?! Saffire Pro 26 driver support?!



## Allen Constantine

Hi guys,

The question, as it really bugs me.


Can you completely stop windows updates?


My Focusrite Saffire pro 26 does not have drivers support for windows 1909. They offered stable updates only to windows 1809, as stated on their website. So, I think if I should fresh install windows to version 1803(maybe better), it will work?


But I don't know if I can completely disable windows updates so that it will not update itself


this is what Focusrite states on its page









Windows 10 Compatibility


This compatibility information applies to Windows 10 version 20H2. This applies to systems with Intel/AMD processors, ARM-based systems are not supported and may not work.Please see below a run-dow...




support.focusrite.com






Saffire firewire range (Pro 14, Pro 24, Pro 24 DSP, Pro 26, Pro 40, LS 56) Works with Windows 10 1903? No Saffire FireWire interfaces are no longer under development support, therefore we recommend that users do not upgrade Windows OS beyond Windows 10 build 1809.


I have also found this tool.



https://www.novirusthanks.org/products/win-update-stop/
Disable Windows 10 Automatic Updates with Win Update Stop | NoVirusThanks
Manually disable and turn off automatic Windows updates, stop Windows 10 from automatically updating your PC. Permanently disable Windows updates and enable them when needed.
novirusthanks.org
https://www.facebook.com/allenconstantine#

but, I'm interested in your thoughts.


----------



## d.healey

AllenConstantine said:


> Can you completely stop windows updates?


Yes. Uninstall Windows 

Do you have Home or Pro?


----------



## Allen Constantine

d.healey said:


> Yes. Uninstall Windows
> 
> Do you have Home or Pro?



Pro edition!


----------



## d.healey

From what I understand, with the pro edition, it should be possible to disable updates using the group policy editor.


----------



## Allen Constantine

d.healey said:


> From what I understand, with the pro edition, it should be possible to disable updates using the group policy editor.



Thanks for pointing this out! I will look into it!


----------



## Damarus

I believe you can't fully disable it but heres a quick search result that might be useful: 









How to Block a Windows 10 Feature Updates and Why You Might Need to


Need to block a new version of Windows 10 from automatically installing? This article will show you how to do it if your hardware or apps are incompatible.




www.groovypost.com


----------



## Allen Constantine

Damarus said:


> I believe you can't fully disable it but heres a quick search result that might be useful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Block a Windows 10 Feature Updates and Why You Might Need to
> 
> 
> Need to block a new version of Windows 10 from automatically installing? This article will show you how to do it if your hardware or apps are incompatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.groovypost.com




Thanks for this, man! I really appreciate it!

I seem to have some crackles and pops with my Saffire Pro 26 Firewire interface. Just ran a latencymon test and apparently, the Process with highest page fault count is msmpeng.exe , so I'm thinking that it has to do with Windows Defender...


----------



## Allen Constantine

Here are some reports.


----------



## Damarus

If you're in 1903 like me, it looks different. I used the registry values listed here:
https://winaero.com/blog/delay-windows-10-version-1909-and-block-it-from-installing/


----------



## Allen Constantine

Damarus said:


> If you're in 1903 like me, it looks different. I used the registry values listed here:
> https://winaero.com/blog/delay-windows-10-version-1909-and-block-it-from-installing/



Thanks but I'm already on 1909. :(


----------



## Quasar

I've found that if I keep my DAW workstation offline I am never, ever harassed by Windows Updates.


----------



## Kony

Quasar said:


> I've found that if I keep my DAW workstation offline I am never, ever harassed by Windows Updates.


Same here!


----------



## Allen Constantine

Thanks guys!

Will take that into consideration. Keeping it offline and use it only for audio.


----------



## Kony

Also this:


----------

